# Official watch them grow thread ***



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I started this thread last year and it turned out great. Let's try it again. I was surprised I have a couple bucks already sporting some hardware.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow .. early for that much growth.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is gonna make me want to hang cameras. I should sell them before I'm too tempted.


----------



## srgntrock (Mar 20, 2013)

checking mine next week!


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is a video of one on 5/12


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't even went to look at my cameras since late December. I bought all new batteries but fear this very harsh winter will have taken a toll on them. This thread just convinced me to get out tomorrow and see what's happening.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

BLan said:


> I haven't even went to look at my cameras since late December. I bought all new batteries but fear this very harsh winter will have taken a toll on them. This thread just convinced me to get out tomorrow and see what's happening.


Could be interesting bein out that long.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Tufelhundin said:


> View attachment 1955475


That body looks big. Must be at least 4.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I saw a few tonight, some are looking promising,at about 6" so far. Probably wait another week to check cams.


----------



## Mad Ark (Aug 11, 2011)

Southwest Ark


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

This should be a great thread. I just set up my cams on Saturday so it'll be a couple weeks before I check them. I did see an elk with about 3" of bone a few days ago so it will be interesting to see how the deer's growth compares.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

this buck is amazing me, on 5/17 and he is already showing a sticker coming out the front.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Not much growth, but take a closer look.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

This shows the sticker a little better







another one


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

try one more, when you upload the pictures shrink


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Subscribed.
As I sit here on AT, I can see my camera flash going off out back like mad. Hopefully some buck pics……….


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

That one buck is far along for so early. It will be interesting to see where he ends up. Here are a few I got on camera. I also put out my 2 new cameras yesterday and today. I am really starting to like this Browning Recon Force and hope the Dark Ops (Black Flash) I just bought works as well. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndddWM1KDtg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnHE1tg6Ip8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr4QGerRGxw


----------



## Tanner Legg (Jan 19, 2014)

Pretty lil young deer. His frame seems to be further along than all the others.


----------



## Tanner Legg (Jan 19, 2014)

Anybody have a guess as to the age or potential of this buck? North TX. Biggest I've had on camera so far this year.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tanner Legg said:


> View attachment 1959207
> 
> 
> Pretty lil young deer. His frame seems to be further along than all the others.


What are you trying to keep out with the fence in the background?


----------



## Tanner Legg (Jan 19, 2014)

Haha. You must not be plagued with feral hogs like I am. My place is full of them.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

not much growth here yet....


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## jamms (Apr 27, 2014)

Since I won't be able to hang any cams this year, I look forward to more great pictures!


----------



## Buck Up (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't believe nobody said anything about the huge divet and arrow sticking out of that one buck. Looks like that ax didn't make through


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Buck Up said:


> I can't believe nobody said anything about the huge divet and arrow sticking out of that one buck. Looks like that ax didn't make through


Two seasons ago I had pics of three that way, but only during the season, not healed up like that one.


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

tyepsu said:


> That one buck is far along for so early. It will be interesting to see where he ends up. Here are a few I got on camera. I also put out my 2 new cameras yesterday and today. I am really starting to like this Browning Recon Force and hope the Dark Ops (Black Flash) I just bought works as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndddWM1KDtg
> ...


Nice tye, looks lie you are on a good trail there.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Curious as to why the op is a covert dealer but posting pics from a promos can..... Just saying...Lil


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Checked my cam today, I think this boy is the moose I was after last year:





How about Raccoon babies?


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tanner Legg said:


> Haha. You must not be plagued with feral hogs like I am. My place is full of them.


Thankfully, I'm not. A few places that I've hunted before are though.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

hoyttech13 said:


> Curious as to why the op is a covert dealer but posting pics from a promos can..... Just saying...Lil


Good catch. I bought a bunch of different cameras before I became a Covert Dealer, the Primos one is not bad, not great, and I still use it. But obviously I like Coverts the most but there are several decent brands out there. But I would have to say Coverts get the most positive feedback on AT and that is how I found out about them and became a dealer. I use the Primos on camera mode and use most of the Coverts in Video mode, which are a little more difficult to post here because you first have to put them on Youtube, and those are all coverts.


----------



## jroecycle (Sep 27, 2010)

Trophyrock, biologic and record rack doing their work.


----------



## kybowhunter05 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ill be pullin my clover set and mineral set soon


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

This is always a great thread. 

I opened a mineral site yesterday and put my Covert on it. I'm going to give it a month and hike back in at the beginning of July to freshen things and check the pics.


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

I'll be checking mine today. I'll update with some pics hopefully!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

joesandi said:


> Not much growth, but take a closer look.


that an arrow sticking out of his blades ? deer are tuff as nails !


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sitting on my deck up in Susquehanna County watching 4 bucks in my field. 2 are branched out nicely.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

pa.hunter said:


> that an arrow sticking out of his blades ? deer are tuff as nails !


yup, got more pics of him. going to be interesting if it effects his antler growth


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Rhode Island Buck


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks kool. I followed 2 good 8 pts for 2 yes on one of my feed troughs. I watched them both grow their full racks from April through shedding velvet in september the second season. It was a neat series of pics.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

joesandi said:


> yup, got more pics of him. going to be interesting if it effects his antler growth


it will he should be little none typical here is one i had left back leg damage . i am curious as well keep us updated


----------



## Covert HQ (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice post I stumbled on it by accident I guess I need to explore forums other than the game camera forum :mg:

Kentucky ..


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking good in kansas!


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

*ontario spring bucks*

Got a bunch of bucks and they are at different stages of growth one is way ahead of the rest. Anyone know why?


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

Covert HQ said:


> Nice post I stumbled on it by accident I guess I need to explore forums other than the game camera forum :mg:
> 
> Kentucky ..


the last buck looks like he is going to be giant. keep the pics coming


----------



## er5880 (Mar 21, 2009)

Tagging this forum.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Covert HQ said:


> Nice post I stumbled on it by accident I guess I need to explore forums other than the game camera forum :mg:
> 
> Kentucky ..


Great Covert Pictures, which camera are you using? I do like the Photobucket display too.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Dang!
I need to get out and switch my cards so I can see whats going on!


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

great pics from that convert cam


----------



## er5880 (Mar 21, 2009)

That is an awesome pic. Do you have any clue who may have shot him, or have any history with this buck prior?


joesandi said:


> Not much growth, but take a closer look.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

he keeps progressing fast, I think this is the big buck I saw once last year while I had my climber on my back and no way to get a shot off







one with a turkey







out past the ears before the end of May!


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

A medium sized one in May


----------



## Tim10610 (Jun 7, 2013)

CoachErl said:


>


WOW.. I didn't know you had moose out in Iowa. He's going to be a dandy!!


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

here are two from my card pull yesterday


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

ohio36hunter said:


> here are two from my card pull yesterday


They are way ahead of schedule


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

er5880 said:


> That is an awesome pic. Do you have any clue who may have shot him, or have any history with this buck prior?


No one has confessed yet. I got an idea but that is about it. 2 years ago I had three different bucks with arrows in them, all around the same area. Asked the neighbors kid (upper 20's) to practice a little more, guessing it is him again.


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

those are two giants, wonder whats up with the second bucks left antler?


----------



## elliottw (Aug 25, 2013)

Subd! Hopefully have some to contribute after I go check my cams!


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

ohio36hunter said:


> here are two from my card pull yesterday


I had a young 11 point on cam last year that his right side grew out almost completely before his left side did. His left side put on 6 and almost caught the right side. His main beam was a little shorter is about all


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang those are some great looking deer already can't wait to check my cameras just put them out last week. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

nicodemo said:


> those are two giants, wonder whats up with the second bucks left antler?


this buck kept his velvet all season but his left side was messed up last yr too he is behind alittle compared to last yr


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

i really need to check my cameras.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

DrenalinHntr said:


> i really need to check my cameras.


By golly I think I am gonna get mine out right nowwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Checked my cam at the end of May after a 2 month soak, heres the biggest stud I got.


----------



## GFL (Jul 2, 2013)

Pulled cards today.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

I've checked a couple but nothing worth posting yet. Hope to get a chance to go pull cards next week some time.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

ohio36hunter said:


> here are two from my card pull yesterday


That's too bad that one had a bum side. Looks like a stud.


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

put cams out in ny last weekend on a few trails, one had a giant track so hopefully in a few weeks ill have a decent buck on camera. ohio36hunter, that buck with the messed up left side would be on the top of my hit list!


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

he gives me an opp and he will be. here is what he looked like before the season


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)

going to check mine last weekend of june after a 7 week soak on new mineral sites


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

checking all of mine this week. looking forward to it.


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Had this guy on camera this past check, picture is on 6/3, just cut it off when zooming in a bit. Watched him with a bachelor group in an alfalfa field Friday night. He is one big deer, not sure he'll be a mega giant racked deer, but I think he's definitely mature. Was with 5 other bucks the other night. Looking forward to future camera checks.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

that deer looks 3 yrs old. should get another year at least imo


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

CoachErl said:


>



That dude is going to have one heck of a spread!
Nice.....can't wait to see pics of him further along. Do you know the deer? Any pics from last year?


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

hoyttech13 said:


> that deer looks 3 yrs old. should get another year at least imo


Probably the easiest thing to do is underestimate a buck's age in spring. By October this deer will likely be 50lbs heavier and the same people that guessed age in May will add 2+ years to their previous guess. Each one of these bucks would appear to be "less-than-impressive" in May. Based on this deer's body structure and progression so far, already showing a 4x4 frame, if I had to give an educated guess on what he'd be I'd think he's tracking to be a mid 150's 5x5...time will tell.

examples below


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

another really nice development example (passed this guy on opening day at 7 yds waiting on the big 5x5 above)


----------



## Trnr (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's the best I've got so far...


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

flatcoats......that 5x5 is awesome but I would have had a hard time passing that tall 8....those brows are 8.5 "+.

I am available to hunt any of these bucks that you want to pass up. Just shoot me a p.m. LOL


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

Fortyneck said:


> Checked my cam at the end of May after a 2 month soak, heres the biggest stud I got.
> 
> View attachment 1968100


I'm I'm the same boat maybe slightly bigger. Gonna be a bad year haha


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

us326544 said:


> flatcoats......that 5x5 is awesome but I would have had a hard time passing that tall 8....those brows are 8.5 "+.
> 
> I am available to hunt any of these bucks that you want to pass up. Just shoot me a p.m. LOL


I understand! And sometimes still question my sanity. It was just one of those years, that property had 4 deer between 150 and 185. And was hunting two other deer that were over 170.... Got greedy.  sad thing is we found him dead in 2012 anyways from ehd


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## KatoRyan (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1969243


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

^^^ He could be neat!


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1969243


Im sensing double drops on the bad boy!


----------



## Nock On 4 Life (Jun 17, 2013)

After seeing some of these bucks I don't even want to post my videos lol I thought mine were doing good for KY by just starting to show brow tines on their main beams. Not a lot of good protein for them around my place


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

My biggest as of a week ago.


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

I had one decent one but I by got one pic of him passing by. The rest are youngsters and antlers are OK by 3 or 4 inches high as of a week ago


----------



## bigbucks247 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow time to check my cams


----------



## iowabowhunter (Dec 20, 2013)

I can't wait baseball games need to get over so I can get out and check them


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

reaper159 said:


> That dude is going to have one heck of a spread!
> Nice.....can't wait to see pics of him further along. Do you know the deer? Any pics from last year?


The deer doesn't look familiar....We have had so much EHD the last 2 years I'm sure the deer population has been shifted around some. I also have made significant improvements to our habitat. I've added food plots and have hinge cut quite a bit. It seems to have helped as more deer are frequenting the area.


----------



## 145nWV (Jan 20, 2014)

A little growth


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

He is back, I was a little concerned I had not seen him in about 2 weeks. Funny he is traveling with 3 small bucks and he comes in after things look cool. Cannot believe he already has a huge split brow tine.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## 145nWV (Jan 20, 2014)

golfanddeernut said:


> View attachment 1971096


 I went back and looked at the first pic of him, he has added a lot. You need to post the pics together to really show it.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

5/11







5/18







6/11


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

There are some FREAK-nasty bucks in this thread! Can't wait for my card pulls...


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's all I've got so far, only had them out for a week.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

This thread is awesome. I am ready to hunt!


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

I seriously need to get my trail cameras out in the woods this weekend....


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

decent little progression, needs to get real tall....


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Couple of the better ones on cams. I'm a little concerned at the few numbers of doe I have gotten pics of, but maybe they are having fawns and are busy. Can't wait to check the cards this weekend and see the progress.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice looking deer so far!


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Just keeping this thread going, keep em coming


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)




----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwn8B410fHg


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

I posted this in another thread but hey since I'm here...


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS (Oct 29, 2002)

Haven't checked my cameras yet but I'm in for the pics...lol! Nice bucks everyone.


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Checked mine about a week ago and these are my bet so far
































Here is a pore pic of a pic from a buddy at works camera


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Unfortunately it's a picture of a picture but he's sprouting some pretty good bases. Looking forward to the next card pull to see if he shows back up with some more bone.


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

Nice bases. When was that picture taken?


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Late May. Can't remember the exact day. The picture is at home on my laptop.


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

Not bad. Post Em when you check again!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

You guys are killing me.....I need a cold shower !!!!!!


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is an update on the one with the arrow still in. (post 14)


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

A few from a small property in Ohio. Greg, looks like they are quite a bit behind the bucks on your property.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds3EuxS07Gk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K_pnenh5LM


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Beamen123 said:


> Unfortunately it's a picture of a picture but he's sprouting some pretty good bases. Looking forward to the next card pull to see if he shows back up with some more bone.
> 
> View attachment 1971985


A mod posting a pic of a pic. The trail cam Nazi's are going to scold you:wink:


----------



## Whitetailer (Jun 15, 2014)

Awesome thread! Here's my highlights from yesterday's pull:


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Pulled my cards yesterday best one i have so far lots small bucks


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

pa.hunter said:


> pulled my cards yesterday best one i have so far lots small bucks


question of the day when i re-size to fit it distorts pictures is thier a better way to download to this site?


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Pics of pics, I know, some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## groove (May 12, 2011)

Lots of good bucks on 5 different cams.. Theese 2 Im watching closely.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

My guys are looking good so far. My Big 10 has shown back up and brought a few friends:







And an itchy yote:


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool thread. I will post pics in a week when i check mine...


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

hoping i can add to this when i get off work today!


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

It is amazing how far along some of these bucks are already. We should be getting into the main growing month now, this could get really good. I know we also had a few bucks last year that looked small at the end of July and sprouted into monsters. Keep the coming, I should be checking mine again any day now.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

> It is amazing how far along some of these bucks are already.


Agreed.Some nice bucks to start the season.


----------



## elliottw (Aug 25, 2013)

Best pictures I have so far!


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

A few more updates on my biggest buck


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

H20fwler said:


>


Is that a split brow on that one buck?


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Stick&String96 said:


> Is that a split brow on that one buck?


I think so, we see a few of those. I'm interested to see how the two bigger ones develope..I'm over run with little basket one year olds. The little group of 3-4 young ones show up every day.


----------



## Nock On 4 Life (Jun 17, 2013)

If you guys don't mind I and probably a few others would love to know where you are sending pics from, just the state, so I can compare how my bucks are doing. I have a few pics so far but the best one I've seen is just now starting to grow his g2s. I'm in KY, it would be nice to tell if they're behind or right on track. Thanks!


----------



## thestandoutdoor (Sep 8, 2011)

Whitetailer said:


> Awesome thread! Here's my highlights from yesterday's pull:



These are from southern ohio, about 5 miles from KY.


----------



## Nock On 4 Life (Jun 17, 2013)

WOW. My bucks are way behind then. Do you put food plots out, minerals, anything extra than what the pics show?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1975357


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1975357


bet you are excited ! got a shooter on your hands ! good luck post up some pictures when you get him! this fall:wink:


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Nock On 4 Life said:


> WOW. My bucks are way behind then. Do you put food plots out, minerals, anything extra than what the pics show?


Don't feel bad, most of these big bucks are way ahead of schedule. From last year I find that most bucks really blossom in July and early August then start going to hard horns. It will be interesting to see the catch up on many of the so called smaller bucks that are probably late bloomers.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

early start on this one...


----------



## Whitetailer (Jun 15, 2014)

Nock On 4 Life said:


> WOW. My bucks are way behind then. Do you put food plots out, minerals, anything extra than what the pics show?


Actually, these are from my first trail cam pull ever on this property. This is a new lease that I just picked up a few weeks ago, and we're filming an ongoing documentary type piece on the processes and progress of getting a new piece of property and starting from scratch. I didn't know what to expect after putting cameras out, just knew that there was a lot of deer sign and that there's good cover all over this place... looks like there are some good deer too.

As far as your deer in KY, I wouldn't count any of them out yet. That last picture of mine is literally the furthest along I've ever seen a deer by mid June... He's a freak and usually they're nowhere near that far along by now... I assume he's going to blow up into a giant, but for all I know he could just be further along in his growing process. I think antler development really depends on the individual deer. I think the deer in the first picture I posted has a lot of potential just due to the mass around his bases. It's so hard to tell until about mid July, that's when I really start paying attention.


----------



## Whitetailer (Jun 15, 2014)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1975357


This is going to be a stud.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

pulled the card in one of the two cams i have and found some decent picks of a good number of deer. good sized does and a group of about 3-4 bucks. one decent one that may have some potential to turn into a shooter when it is all said and done. this is the same area i shot my buck in last year. let me know whether you guys think he will amount to anything or not.

time and date are off and dont know why the pic turned out the way it did with the shading of red and all.


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

DrenalinHntr said:


> pulled the card in one of the two cams i have and found some decent picks of a good number of deer. good sized does and a group of about 3-4 bucks. one decent one that may have some potential to turn into a shooter when it is all said and done. this is the same area i shot my buck in last year. let me know whether you guys think he will amount to anything or not.
> 
> time and date are off and dont know why the pic turned out the way it did with the shading of red and all.
> 
> View attachment 1975513


Hey at least you have a leupold cam that actually takes pics. I have 2 and neither work. One has never worked from the time I took it out of the package. Lol


----------



## J Demuth (Jan 6, 2011)

Pics from my latest cam check


----------



## SKOR (Nov 8, 2011)

*Up and Comer*

This is a good up and comer that I have been watching grow.


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is a buck nicknamed Blade. I started watching him last year and coined his name as his brows began to show signs of blading. He got the pass and I'm happy to have reconnected with him this spring. I'll post up his shed from last year and then his progress through this spring thus far.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1976021


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

I pulled the card in my moultrie 990i and there were only 2 pics on the card...of me when i set the damn camera up in may. i was refreshing mineral site today and it didnt even take pics of me doing that when i was right in front of the damn thing. i am hoping that it was me that did something wrong in the initial setup, made some changes to the settings and left it be. hope that fixed it, we will see in august.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

DrenalinHntr said:


> I pulled the card in my moultrie 990i and there were only 2 pics on the card...of me when i set the damn camera up in may. i was refreshing mineral site today and it didnt even take pics of me doing that when i was right in front of the damn thing. i am hoping that it was me that did something wrong in the initial setup, made some changes to the settings and left it be. hope that fixed it, we will see in august.


While I would like to only check my cameras every few months, this is the reason I try to check them 3 or 4 weeks. I don't want to go any longer than that and find out my batteries were dead, SD card was full or the camera just wasn't working properly.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

tyepsu said:


> While I would like to only check my cameras every few months, this is the reason I try to check them 3 or 4 weeks. I don't want to go any longer than that and find out my batteries were dead, SD card was full or the camera just wasn't working properly.


batteries were at 15% or something like that, and lithium batteries at that, which i thought were supposed to last relatively well.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

H20fwler said:


> I think so, we see a few of those. I'm interested to see how the two bigger ones develope..I'm over run with little basket one year olds. The little group of 3-4 young ones show up every day.


Sounds promising. Good luck this season!


----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)

These videos were taken 5-29-2014............Missouri

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bawcmvvknRc&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfadDEoyb3w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

First pull this year on this cam. Lots of width, not much else , we will "Watch him grow" Hope to get more pics. This is a non bait site, just a funnel.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

progress...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1978228

Few new bucks showed up the last couple of days. Largest of that group.


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

Good God that looks like some serious growth on the head for only being 1.5 weeks into June. Is this typical? Good luck!!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Real interested to watch this guy grow. I love the character with the triple split brow.


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm keeping an eye on this guy.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Potential Shooter



















Wack rack 



















Up and comer


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

OK. You guys got me back in the right train of thought. Mixed up 250 lbs of mineral lick and headed out to set up scouting stations this week. Getting my food plots in late but it's been really dry here so it might be better. Nuked everything last week and will get it planted this weekend. I'll post pics in a few weeks. Grow baby GROW!!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Love big mature 8 points


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Pinger335 said:


> Love big mature 8 points


That deer is a TANK!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

This picture was from yesterday disregard the time stamp on it. Felt like the camera was acting up when I was setting it so went out after it was only sitting two days and gut feeling was correct. Camera is going bad so I need to replace, familiar face from last year making a great jump this year:


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

bltiger said:


> This picture was from yesterday disregard the time stamp on it. Felt like the camera was acting up when I was setting it so went out after it was only sitting two days and gut feeling was correct. Camera is going bad so I need to replace, familiar face from last year making a great jump this year:


looking forward to more of your TC pics bltiger!!!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

REDVANES said:


> looking forward to more of your TC pics bltiger!!!


This will be the first of many I can assure you!


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate you guys.




Not really, keep them coming. I'm looking at a lot of young yearlings on my cams. I almost never see the shooters on the cams, they just appear in November (if I'm lucky).


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

some great pics and great bucks so early in the growing season. The next month should bet real good.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

A couple of up and comers








A doe checking out his junk








A black and white


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Just put my cameras out today. The deer are really hitting my salt lick. Hope to get some good pics


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

wbrandon said:


> I'm I'm the same boat maybe slightly bigger. Gonna be a bad year haha


Pics or it didn't happen… :darkbeer:


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

KY Grant said:


> Just put my cameras out today. The deer are really hitting my salt lick. Hope to get some good pics


Same here


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

bltiger said:


> This picture was from yesterday disregard the time stamp on it. Felt like the camera was acting up when I was setting it so went out after it was only sitting two days and gut feeling was correct. Camera is going bad so I need to replace, familiar face from last year making a great jump this year:


I always look forward to your pictures.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Left is last year, right is this year. Same buck???


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Pulled a card from one of my cams for the first time today. I got pics of a few different bucks but this is the biggest of the bunch so far. I also got a pretty cool pic of momma and fawn.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Finally a few are showing some potential. I am looking forward to seeing how these bucks progress between now and the beginning of September.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUNnOw0V7_Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWhnBy605T0


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

WVohioFAN said:


> I always look forward to your pictures.


Thanks!

Nice potential on this guy:










Mr. Brows is back for another Fall which is good to see:


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

bltiger said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nice potential on this guy:
> 
> ...


My jaw just hit the floor. I would lose sleep of Mr. Brows. What a gorgeous animal. I hope you get a crack at him.


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

Pinger335 said:


> Left is last year, right is this year. Same buck???


I think there's a very good chance that that is the same buck. What's the story on him? He's a dandy.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

bltiger said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nice potential on this guy:
> Mr. Brows is back for another Fall which is good to see:


He's gonna be a NICE one!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Pulling more cards around the farm over the weekend and getting some good pictures.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

bltiger said:


> Pulling more cards around the farm over the weekend and getting some good pictures.


Is that your place? I checked out the website and it seems like a very reasonable place to hunt.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

This last week card pull at this one spot was unbelievable. I had 1500 pics of mostly bucks. These two look like they have potential, as I look closer at the body on this buck he looks big even though the rack is behind some. I noticed even the biggest buck I have was showing him respect.








here Trips(I am calling him that because of the triple brow tines) is letting the other guy feast.








Here Trips is trying to get a bite








Here Trips looks intimidated


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

bltiger said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nice potential on this guy:
> 
> ...





Sweet Baby Jesus! Those are beautiful looking animals. Good luck bud!


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

golfanddeernut said:


> This last week card pull at this one spot was unbelievable. I had 1500 pics of mostly bucks. These two look like they have potential, as I look closer at the body on this buck he looks big even though the rack is behind some. I noticed even the biggest buck I have was showing him respect.
> View attachment 1982882
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet series of pics. If trips isn't around this fall but the other one is ya better shoot him if you get the chance. Trips may start showin up if he's gone.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good stuff boys and girls keep em coming! Ill be checking mine in 3 weeks!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

WVohioFAN said:


> I always look forward to your pictures.


I will second that! Bltiger has some awesome deer!


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)

*watch them grow*









Keep growing buddy


----------



## Deerslayer 28 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice bucks so far on here! I put my cameras out Saturday! I can't wait to check them on Sunday!


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)

Keep growing boys


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)

Weird


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> Pretty sweet series of pics. If trips isn't around this fall but the other one is ya better shoot him if you get the chance. Trips may start showin up if he's gone.


Good idea, but we only get one buck tag here. It will be interesting to "watch them grow" in the next several weeks and we see what we really have. Trips was the earliest buck to develop that I have had.


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope this one can live one more year


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

golfanddeernut said:


> Is that your place? I checked out the website and it seems like a very reasonable place to hunt.


Yes sir this is our family farm...


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

MarshBuck89 said:


> I will second that! Bltiger has some awesome deer!


Thanks bud!

Thought this was a nice picture of the sun setting:










Some others I didn't post yesterday since my internet really stinks these days...


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Couple more, I always like these color pictures...



















This guy has been on camera for three years in a row now, still have never come up with a descriptive name for him.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1983410

This guy is gettin' interesting….but I think he's only 1-2 years old because his neck is "scrawny', lol.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1983410
> 
> This guy is gettin' interesting….but I think he's only 1-2 years old because his neck is "scrawny', lol.


look like he may be injured mathias reason for freaky rack ! maybe hit bye a car?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*Stickers*

Been watching this guy for at least 2 years. Found sheds two years ago and trail cam pics. This year might be the year I get lucky. Really early but has some decent mass.


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

I was a little late getting the camera up this year. After 5 days I just had to check.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Couple of new ones


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

Pinger335 said:


> Couple of new ones


Good god! Very nice! Gaurds are unreal!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

You guys are KILLIN' me !!!! 72 days !!!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

OregonKDS said:


> Good god! Very nice! Gaurds are unreal!


X2

Very nice buck!


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

bltiger said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> Thought this was a nice picture of the sun setting:
> 
> ...


You sir, are very fortunate to have such a beautiful property to hunt! I'm guessin you are in Western VA?


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

This one has a bunch of stickers on his bases may turn into a nice one...

This one is wide and thick with a big old pot belly, hope he keeps on growing...

First twins on camera this year...


----------



## huntsman1024 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm hoping that sticker continues downward. It's probably the closest I'll come to a droptine.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

It always amazes me how in a matter of days bucks can go from hardly anything to showing 8 or 10 points. It seems to happen every year. I notice the biggest growth in my area (SW PA) over the next 2 weeks every summer. I start to wonder in June if there are any shooters and then when I check my cameras toward the end of July I am always pleasently surprised. I am trying to hold off at least another 2 or 3 weeks before checking my cameras again.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

higdeezy45b said:


> You sir, are very fortunate to have such a beautiful property to hunt! I'm guessin you are in Western VA?


Very blessed yes! Not too far West but right at the foot of the Blue Ridge. Outside of Culpeper, VA.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

First card pull from new Stealth Cam G42NG and this cam is awesome!! Anti blur for night pics works great, didn't have a single pic I couldn't count points on. Even on walking deer. Daytime pics are beautiful, especially when 14 comes by to say hi


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow Pinger! Those are greta pics with the Stealth cam! Great bucks too!


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

If this is the deer I think he is he was pushing 165-170" last year as a super tall 10.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> First card pull from new Stealth Cam G42NG and this cam is awesome!! Anti blur for night pics works great, didn't have a single pic I couldn't count points on. Even on walking deer. Daytime pics are beautiful, especially when 14 comes by to say hi


Love the trophy rock in the seat, that's great! Pictures do look pretty awesome also, sweet buck.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

higdeezy45b said:


> You sir, are very fortunate to have such a beautiful property to hunt! I'm guessin you are in Western VA?


i know this is about the deer, and some good lookin bucks you have there, but my god is that some beautiful country out there, love that top pic. i miss living in the mountains.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

DrenalinHntr said:


> i know this is about the deer, and some good lookin bucks you have there, but my god is that some beautiful country out there, love that top pic. i miss living in the mountains.


I agree. Virgina has some beautiful country especially out by the mountains. West Virgina is gorgeous as well.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

higdeezy45b said:


> I agree. Virgina has some beautiful country especially out by the mountains. West Virgina is gorgeous as well.


I agree with both of you!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1984616

AnteLOLope.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Second card pull, this is what I got so far...


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1984616
> 
> AnteLOLope.


LOL thats different for sure.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I need a cold shower. I have this deer hunting bug really BAD !!!!! I may look into some sort of therapy !!!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1984616
> 
> AnteLOLope.


boy mathias you got some weird looking deer over your way


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

pa.hunter said:


> boy mathias you got some weird looking deer over your way


And this is my good spot, lol. I hunt another property that has a lot of funky racks, I wish the youth hunters would take them out so they don't continue to reproduce.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

My first card pull is tomorrow morning...this thread is getting my juices flowing!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Im busy working. Havnt pulled a card in a couple weeks. Prob all full by now.


----------



## Maine-Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

View attachment 1984906
View attachment 1984908

Pretty happy with this guy so far. And then I saw the other bucks on here haha


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

All I see is black....


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Pinger335 said:


> Couple of new ones


Dang Pinger... I might put in for zone 1 next year. Great pics


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

Ttt for later


----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)

3 year old I filmed last night.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1984963


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

I like the width of this RI buck I'm following, just hoping his tines get taller.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> I like the width of this RI buck I'm following, just hoping his tines get taller.
> View attachment 1985317


A lot can happen in a few months. I think he will be a fine buck!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

higdeezy45b said:


> A lot can happen in a few months. I think he will be a fine buck!


I need your optimism!!! lol


----------



## poorscouserbob (Mar 11, 2014)

I finally have something to contribute to this thread...








rear view...


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

that drop tine buck is just sick!


----------



## Rampage95 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

This guy is progressing nicely.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Rampage95 said:


> View attachment 1985507


Looks like he has antennas. :what:


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I got a couple fawns on cam yesterday as well,


----------



## jdmaxwell (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

jdmaxwell, beautiful country....however, seeing the temps on those pics make me envious.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

here is a coulple from my last card pull nothing compared too last yr.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

3dn4jc said:


> I got a couple fawns on cam yesterday as well,
> 
> View attachment 1985756


I wonder if both those fawns belong to the back in the picture.


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)




----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

I posted a few pictures of this guy last week he is growing pretty fast.









These are my most recent photos of him please excuse the date and time


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

yotehunter243 said:


> I posted a few pictures of this guy last week he is growing pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice! Hes getting some big 4's!


----------



## IndianaArcherLC (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice Indiana Buck Yotehunter


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

good start to this guy, hope his tine length continues like the brows

















four weeks of growth


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)

Watch them grow: day one


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is video of a big buck being mean to a fawn






Here is a picture of him at another spot, he is still my biggest


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Haven't gone through many of my pictures from yesterdays swap but I did come across this one. Not a bad start.


----------



## shedhtr (Jan 13, 2006)

[video]ek000015[/video]


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Only my first pull yesterday. This guy is pretty far along. Not a great image but I recognize him from last year seems his frame got some added size


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Big Brow is growing nicely


----------



## iowabowhunter (Dec 20, 2013)

that's crazy my bucks haven't even started to show g2s yet have you guys been seeing fawns I haven't yet on bean field


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I won't get a cam out til August. Just to many irons in the fire through the month of July for me. But your guys pics got me egar to see what's lurking in my area!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

2407: http://youtu.be/AvQLSiselNg
2582: http://youtu.be/PnN09VCHvSE
Here's a big boy I've been hunting for a couple years 
Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Big Brow, Very NICE! Great character


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Had my cameras out two weeksn and got 1100 pictures on one and 400 on the other. Ive got a few decent ones started: 

This guys has a screwed up right side, should be interesting to see how it grows:





The guy on the right is the one I was after last year and missed him at 10 yards.


----------



## Taz575 (Sep 15, 2013)

HHAHAHA, loved the vid of the buck kicking the fawn! Just too funny!


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's some from mid June. Waiting to see how each of them grows.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

from PA....


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Thought I would try an image using one of my websites to see how it looks. Here is Trips again. You sure get much large images this way.


----------



## joshuanagao (Jun 30, 2012)

There are some nice damn deer growing around here!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Found another new one with potential. Looks like a droptine forming on his left side


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

up and comers


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Started his own thread but just got a giant on camera.


----------



## Nock On 4 Life (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking at all of these makes me wonder and maybe you guys know, but it seems as though once the bases of the antler are formed the antlers only grow outward. The mass of the main beam and bases doesn't grow anymore in width..?


----------



## fatcity (Dec 22, 2011)

MissouriBowtech said:


> Started his own thread but just got a giant on camera.



Nice Deer MB. Good luck concentrating at work.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Johns83 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Johns83 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Johns83 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Johns83 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Johns83 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

This is the best buck ive gotten so far. Hes way behind most of the bucks in this thread. Forgot to reset the date and time, the actual date was July 4th.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

He's looking wider this year than last year which is good.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Couple more good bucks starting to finally show something:


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm hoping this guy is just getting going, he looks like he has great potential:


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple more of my big boy


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

This weeks card pull Trips at various places

























This guy has some potential


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

This was the first year I mixed my own minerals and I seem to be getting good results. I have a lot of Pics of Does, Turkeys and this Buck. Hopefully bigger Bucks will come in to get there picture taken. The Time and Date are off on my Camera so don't mind the Date & Time.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

One morning this week I had 5 bucks come by the farm yard. One has very good potential for this year.


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

bltiger said:


> He's looking wider this year than last year which is good.


That's Mr. Brows isn't it? What a beast.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

WVohioFAN said:


> That's Mr. Brows isn't it? What a beast.


Yes sir that's him. He's looking real good right now and still has a bunch of growing to do!


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

Hawkfarm said:


> One morning this week I had 5 bucks come by the farm yard. One has very good potential for this year.


What's your camera set up on those pics?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

here's a couple of my big guy


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Not a monster but a Ohio Buck from a card pull today


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Greg, had lots of videos of that small buck we jumped and a bunch of does and fawns. This buck looks like he might be decent.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple more potential shooters


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*Round 2*

He made it from last year, the saga continues........


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

White Wizzard said:


> What's your camera set up on those pics?


The pictures were taken through the farm house windows using 2 different Canon cameras. The bucks were in the front yard and the back yard for more than 20 minutes before jumping the fence and heading out through the pasture. I took over 350 pictures plus some video.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Couple east Tennessee bucks. Nothing huge but I'm pumped. These two are toads for around here.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

This guy has made a pretty good jump this year:



















Nice brows on the guy in front and buck in back is a familar face. He's looking good so far this year:










Closer picture of buck in the back:


----------



## poorscouserbob (Mar 11, 2014)

Different 'lil' guy here.














certainly would be very interested to see what these two guys look like next year assuming they make it. One will be a pretty small 6 point. Hope they both stick around.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

This one's back behind my house again this yr. on public land.


----------



## KatoRyan (Nov 18, 2013)

Pulled cards tonight. Date is wrong.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Hoyt said:


> View attachment 1993563
> This one's back behind my house again this yr. on public land.
> View attachment 1993561


that is a serious spread just between the brow tines


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I went down in the woods to slightly move this camera as you can see it was not centered, it was only a day and a half and I had over 200 more pics of this buck I am calling Trips( because of the triple brow tines). It looks like he is starting to develop a crab claw on his left side.


















In this pics you can see how this buck has a rounded nose, and a large brisket, which makes me think he is older. His body does not look huge. How old do you think he is??


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

golfanddeernut, im thinking trips is what right at 5.5. doesn't have the genetics to be a giant but and awesome buck for most anyone including me. big 8 and some characters.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

golfanddeernut said:


> that is a serious spread just between the brow tines


It's the Rumpola buck ! Ha...


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Alfalfa plot is finally getting some use


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

The guy in front with the healthy brows has a broken leg but appears to be growing just fine!










His buddy has weak brows but is real wide, saw both of them in a soybean field a few nights ago:










New 10pt showing up to this spot:


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

jhunter1 said:


> golfanddeernut, im thinking trips is what right at 5.5. doesn't have the genetics to be a giant but and awesome buck for most anyone including me. big 8 and some characters.


Thanks for the input Jhunter, I think I will put an arrow in him if I get the chance. I have one other buck whose body looks much stronger and I was thinking this buck may be older. There are some good genetics here as the buck I shot 2 years ago weighed almost 260 and was a monster. This one is more of a unique guy that may not score supper high but I think he would still look great on the wall.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks decent. Might need 1 more year


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Some I've been watching in Tennessee.


----------



## buckhunt{R (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

buckhunt{R said:


> View attachment 1995751
> View attachment 1995750


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

He's starting to put on some mass I see.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

here is the latest and greatest from my last card pull


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

The bases on that one are awesome!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Ill add a couple. Dont mind the date fixed it today.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Y'all are making me depressed .... Still haven't located a shooter and I've got 12 cameras out....


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

sleeperls said:


> Ill add a couple. Dont mind the date fixed it today.


Some real nice Kansas bucks there.


----------



## groove (May 12, 2011)

Gettin big now


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Saw these three bucks last night with a bunch of other bucks but they definitely stood out!



















The 9pt in the back right is his buddy:


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

And this guy with a little bit of character...


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Had a new guy show up to the party.





another new one in the back. Nice young deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

sleeperls said:


> Ill add a couple. Dont mind the date fixed it today.


Looking good


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good looking deer!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks mike. I cant wait to try out the new 125gr fatal steels on one of them.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

These 2 bucks are starting to run together and it is interesting the younger buck appears to be dominant. He is always the one that controls who gets to go to the mineral lick etc. I have seen this numerous times now.
















Although it looks like the old one is the target and give the younger dominant buck another year. I am sure he has much more room to grow this year but the older one may be getting past his prime.


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

First card pull of the year and this guy was on it! Also our first drop tine on the farm.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

great bucks there.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

First card pull of the year. Don't have the 2 I'm really interested to see on here yet, but a few nice bucks.


----------



## jkassinger (Jul 17, 2014)

3 bucks on our KY lease. 
www.ironmanoutdoors.org/calendar.asp
Check out our retreats and sign up to hunt with us!


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

New buck, potential shooter.


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Some more Va bucks


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

All the bear seem to be growing nicely too


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Finally found a decent bachelor group. Taken me way too long to locate them this year. Haven't checked all my properties in Kansas yet and haven't checked my Illinois farms either but this is a good start...


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)




----------



## swany10 (Mar 9, 2012)

Second biggest I've ever had on camera in velvet. Nothing to brag about but it's a nice change of pace from all the does, fawns, forky's, and spikes I usually get.















Here's the biggest I ever had on camera in velvet, way back in 2010, big six.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Allenbd said:


>


:mg:


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Allenbd said:


>


Wow! Nice buck Allen


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Couple I just got when checking my cams


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Wow! Nice buck Allen


Thanks, hope I can slip an arrow In him. Best buck we have had in a while, and first one with a drop tine. Seen him last winter and glad he is still in the area. Can't tell because his g2 is in the way but he has a matchig g3 on the right side. Perfect 10 with a 8 (or so) inch drop


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Couple more recent photos:



















New wide buck:


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

A few I just took today





















https://vimeo.com/101990456


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Allenbd said:


> Thanks, hope I can slip an arrow In him. Best buck we have had in a while, and first one with a drop tine. Seen him last winter and glad he is still in the area. Can't tell because his g2 is in the way but he has a matchig g3 on the right side. Perfect 10 with a 8 (or so) inch drop


 no problem. I didn't even notice the drop until after a second glance.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

First decent buck on cam this year. Got a late start and Didn't set cams out until July 12th, pleasantly surprised with this guy.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

here is a couple from yesterdays card pull


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Is it me of does the guy in pics 3&4 have some serious mass?


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

man there are some giants on at this year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

I guess I need a lesson in hosting pics from flickr. Any experts out there?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 2004724


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2004724


I was wondering what that guy was looking like...


----------



## dchughes7 (Nov 7, 2012)

First card pull here in MS. Got a big 10, then a big 8, a couple of young bucks, and a mature split G2 buck. Come on October 1!


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Video of Trips(Triple Brow Tine Buck)


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry for the chappy quality pictures. This is a cheap Walmart camera I use on this field edge. IV been watching this buck for 3 years now with lots of history


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 2006618


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Posted in missouri studs thread but here's a couple from this weekend. 

Big 8



















Medusa


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

That buck is sweet looking! I'd be losing sleep over that guy!


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

yotehunter243 said:


> Sorry for the chappy quality pictures. This is a cheap Walmart camera I use on this field edge. IV been watching this buck for 3 years now with lots of history


Any pics of him last year? Would love to see year to year growth.


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

If I knew how to post a video I could show a video of me walking up within a few feet of him stuck in a fence and that's how he broke his beam


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Ohio Buck


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*Big Boy with a kicker*

Pulled my cards today and lookie what I see.


----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Number 1 hit list buck that I named Lucky


----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)

A 4 year old


----------



## ovation1 (Feb 5, 2005)

A 3 year old that I hope lives to be 5


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Here are what looks to be a few young bucks.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

A few nice PA bucks.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Haven't checked cameras since I've been out of town for 10 days. Will get caught up this week but here are the highlights from today:










I've watched this guy grow up a bunch over the past three years. Never going to an exceptional buck but boy he has character and has grown a bunch since he was a 1.5 old:










Cool bachelor group, the big 9pt is the boss man of this group:


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

This clean 8pt is much bigger than the photos give him credit for:










Random shots:


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

This guy has a lot of character also, has a bonus point coming out of his left base:



















Haven't seen this buck in a month, he's slowed way down but still a solid buck:


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

This guy still looks awesome, has a great frame on him:


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice bltiger...


----------



## Nock On 4 Life (Jun 17, 2013)

Bltiger, I have to ask, what state are you in?


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I will speak for bltiger, he is in Virginia on a huge farm and does have some hunts, but sold out this year. I asked. Very impressive bucks, especially for Virginia where I normally think they are smaller, but obviously not.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

golfanddeernut said:


> I will speak for bltiger, he is in Virginia on a huge farm and does have some hunts, but sold out this year. I asked. Very impressive bucks, especially for Virginia where I normally think they are smaller, but obviously not.


G&DN hit it on the head, North Central Virginia. Couple more from today:


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

This 9pt is a big deer, would love to see him up close:


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

brokenlittleman said:


> This guy is progressing nicely.


Was hoping he would have better tine length but is looking pretty good. He looks to have a little growing left on G3's and beams. Nice frame, brows and brows.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Tons of history with this guy. Was little worried early in the growing season as he has not looked as impressive as he did in the past. He is on the down swing for sure but he is still number one on the hit list.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

I come here just to look at bltiger's pics. Lol. There are big bucks in Va but its hard to come by in the east from all the dog hunters shooting everything.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

brokenlittleman said:


> Real interested to watch this guy grow. I love the character with the triple split brow.


A little disappointed in his tine height but still has some time. He is mature though and will be on the list for sure.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Finally some nice bucks are showing up on my cameras.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Would this be considered a drop tine or extra main beam?


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Bowtech>mathews said:


> Would this be considered a drop tine or extra main beam?


Not a drop tine, they go down. Might be an extra brow tine or main beam.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bowtech>mathews said:


> Would this be considered a drop tine or extra main beam?


Neither. It's just a big sticker.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

here is some updated pics of some ohio deer


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

sweet, that one is really gnarly.

My target buck is already hard horned, I will post a pic when I get a good one, they have been off center so far. They sure do lose a lot of mass when that velvet is shed.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

I forgot to add the main target buck ,here he is


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

My target buck is already hard horned. Not a lot of mass, but I do like the chocolate brown color.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

he is a dandy buck,for sure wallhanger


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

ohio36hunter said:


> he is a dandy buck,for sure wallhanger


thanks man, he is the best I have so far, you have a selection.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

brokenlittleman said:


> Was hoping he would have better tine length but is looking pretty good. He looks to have a little growing left on G3's and beams. Nice frame, brows and brows.


Updated pics of this guy. He had crappy tines last year. Was hoping he would improve them. Definitely put on brows, mass and beams though


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

He's back!!


----------



## bigredkmg (Aug 6, 2014)

Central FL here. This is my first season and I have a lot of doe movement and this guy. I'm contemplating on letting him go or to just get my first buck under my belt. The only problem is around here is that if it has a spike of 5"or more is most likely not going to make it through gun season lol. But the property I hunt, butts up to a hunt club and a kids summer camp. I would think the hunt camp has rules like nothing smaller than a six point. 

To take or not to take?


----------



## k.brink (Oct 29, 2013)

bigredkmg said:


> View attachment 2035722
> 
> 
> Central FL here. This is my first season and I have a lot of doe movement and this guy. I'm contemplating on letting him go or to just get my first buck under my belt. The only problem is around here is that if it has a spike of 5"or more is most likely not going to make it through gun season lol. But the property I hunt, butts up to a hunt club and a kids summer camp. I would think the hunt camp has rules like nothing smaller than a six point.
> ...



Your first season ? Take him in a heartbeat you got the rest of your life to hunt antlers


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

What are everyone's thoughts on age and score of this deer? I think 2 and 105 to 110". I think he needs another year. Am I close?


----------

